# Dairy sheep farm... start up in Hawaii?



## meridianwoman (Nov 4, 2014)

Aloha, :nanner:
I would like to present ideas to others who are thinking out about the possibility of starting a sheep dairy farm.

I live on the Big Island of Hawaii, and though do not raise sheep or farm, I thought others might be interested in knowing that land in some parts of the island is not as expensive as you might think. Grass is available year-round, and the higher elevations are cool.
I'm writing this because most all food in Hawaii is shipped here from the mainland (though in the past, the Hawaiian people produced so much food, Hawaii was once prosperous and exported food.)
Presently, there are no sheep diary farms in Hawaii.
There are 2 cow dairies on the BIg Island, and they do well selling to local resorts and grocery stores (which is always in demand for locally-grown products.)
http://hdoa.hawaii.gov/blog/main/bidairyopenhouse/

Like many other residents of Hawaii, we are concerned about local food-sustainability, since most all food and dairy products are now imported from the mainland.

This website gives a little info about the need for more diary farms: http://www.hawaiidairyfarms.com/

Though my job is school teacher, I think about ways to improve local food sustainability and thought that this post might be helpful to a farmer that has dreams of starting a farm in Hawaii.
Below is a list of a few farms for sell (that I researched on a real estate site,) so that others can get an idea of the price of house/land.

http://www.alohaliving.com/search/de...kmlsnum=273829

http://www.alohaliving.com/search/de...kmlsnum=272908

http://www.alohaliving.com/search/de...kmlsnum=267772

http://www.alohaliving.com/search/de...kmlsnum=267452

Though there are a variety of sheep raised on the Big Island for meat, it is possible to crossbred the resident ewe sheep (via air transport frozen fertility ) with diary sheep.

Though I don't know anything about farming, I might be able to some answer questions about moving the Hawaii's Big Island. I have lived here for 10 years

Sincerely,
Donna Grabow
Reply With Quote


----------

